# SpeedFan - Einstellungen exportieren?



## gouraud (26. Juli 2008)

Hi,

bei RivaTuner kann man ja die Registry-Einstellungen kopieren. Geht das auch mit SpeedFan?

Würde gerne ein Vista-System parallel aufsetzen und dort die gleichen schönen Einstellungen für meine Lüfter haben, ohne alles neu zu machen.

Gruß, Sebastian


----------



## Schnitzel (28. Juli 2008)

Du brauchst nur die drei CFG Dateien aus dem Programmordner der alten Installation in den der neuen kopieren.


----------



## gouraud (28. Juli 2008)

Ah wunderbar, danke.


----------

